# Dog House heaters



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried the "Hound Heater" for dog house ? What were the pros and cons ? Used the coffee can and bulb last winter but looking for something with a thermostat.
Thanks in advance.

DonC


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I put a hound heater with a thermo cube in the first one I built and that works fine for my lab. Got the hound furnace for the second one a few years later (for my GSP) and I like it a lot better. You can set the temp with the furnace where as the cube will automatically turn on power when air temperature reaches approximately 35 degrees F and will turn off the power when temperature exceeds approximately 45 degrees F. Both heat fine, I like the adjustability of the furnace and you don't have to worry about the dog chewing on the cord that runs to the cube inside the house. If the furnace had been available when I built the first one I'd have gone that route.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/hound-heater-dog-house-furnace.html

Good luck
Jeremy


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Jeremy,

Did your Hound Heater have a model number?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/hound-heater-classic.html

Here's the hound heater I've got.

Jeremy


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Liked the product info and was looking for reviews from folks that had it. Ordered the Hound heater delux today really like the set temp and forget it. But will be checking with wireless temp gauge if I can keep him from eating it :lol:


----------

